# Lancaster Lady Orchid



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 18, 2016)

As promised boys, here is VeRA wearing her summer clothes. I arrived 90 minutes before the doors opened and just as they were towing her out. Glad I took my ladder along to get over the top of the fence.The cowling was off of No.1 engine and the top half of the Merlin was off but covered with a tarp. She was outside for about 15 minutes and they pushed her back in and tucked the port side into a spot where getting pics of her new scheme would be impossible. They are scheduled to be at the Quinte Air Show all next week with VeRA and no doubt they wanted her outside today but next week is going to be a monster show and she is a big part of it.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2016)

Great pics Jeff. It doesn't seem like two years ago that she was over here with PA474.
BTW, that second pic is very useful, showing the oil tank hatch open, with the stenciling.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2016)

Lovely shots Jeff!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 18, 2016)

Nice! I like the new nose art!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 18, 2016)

I like that they are doing some make-up to represent famous aircraft of the RCAF every now and then. Wonder what's up with the #1 engine.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2016)

Is that the engine that went 'sick' in the UK, and replaced by one borrowed from the BBMF ?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 19, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Is that the engine that went 'sick' in the UK, and replaced by one borrowed from the BBMF ?


I don't think so. IIRC it was no.4 that went wonky while in the U.K.

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2016)

OK, thanks Jeff.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2016)

Good stuff Jeff..!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 21, 2016)

Sweet pictures Jeff!!!


----------



## Tampatexan (Jul 9, 2016)

Is the nose art on both sides, or only on the port side? I'm doing an RC Lanc of LO, and would like to get it right.


----------

